# So Are Cops Expected To Have Fatal Heart Attacks?



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A widow in Washington state is fighting to get what I rightly feel is her due, her husband's pension. The husband, a police officer, died of a heart attack at an officer involved shooting scene and the powers that be in that state says "no" because he was just doing what was expected to do. 
Maybe some of us on this side of the country want to let the powers that be in Washington state know how we feel about this issue. Anybody got any relatives or friends out there?

http://www.thenewstribune.com/2010/07/12/1261523/federal-way-officersbrwidow-fightingbrdenial.html


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

What an absolute disgrace to anyone who wears a uniform, how can these people sleep at night.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

If you are on duty or enroute to/from work then you should be entitled to those benefits.

Its stupid how government makes such a big deal about this like the pension he would have gotten if he retired will bankrupt them. They would save time and money settling this out of court by doing the right thing.

Assholes who pull this shit...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

That is absolutely disgraceful. Given the stressful nature of the job, the erratic schedule, odd sleeping hours & lack of sleep, meals eaten on the fly, etc, etc, I don't see how anyone could argue that heart problems aren't job related. I hope the widow has a good lawyer offer to help her out. Of course the job is risky. I'm not sure how true it is, but I had an insurance agent tell me once that police & fire pay higher life insurance rates because of the risks of the job. But, just because it's risky doesn't mean you should be expected to drop dead at work. :stomp: Hopefully, the widow will be awarded the pension (retro with interest). 

I'd like to know if they would deny the pension to the widow of a politician who suffocated when his head got stuck up his ass.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Heart Bill was next on Deval's list. WA should pay up, this officer earned it for his family.


----------

